# Advice on gaining mass



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm 23 and 6ft 1. Started training about 3 months ago, was 10st 5....I'm now 11st 2, was using a weight gain shake on a morning and whey protein after the gym, aswell as chicken w/ rice or pasta at least once a day.

Now aswell as the shakes I have started with oats twice a day and creatine twice a day. Still having chicken w/ rice, pasta or potatoes once a day. I have been advised to use the big 3 (squats, bench & deadlift) to bulk, just wondering if I need to be getting more calories/protein? I am going to track my intake over the next few days but I think I am getting around 3000 calories and 140g protein a day.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

Big compound lifts in a routine like push, pull, legs. You want to aim for fix or six meals a day and for hitting the 3000 mark I would say go for at least six meals as you dont want to be stuffed after. Join myfitnesspal its free and you can input your meals into it and see what calories you are consuming. Also Google Metabolic base rate, this may come with myfitnesspal now. I would start by inputting everything that you ate yesterday into myfitnesspal and see what comes out, then if you feel like you need more add another 400 cals and then post it up and people will give you tips on how to improve it. When gaining weight the best way is to add some cals to the diet, test it out and increase/decrease as needed


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice one pal, downloaded the app! 5/6 smaller meals? Been having like 2/3 large meals, 2 oat shakes and 2 protein shakes.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Don't make the mistake that protein shakes are the main part of your diet. They're not magic and are only there to supplement your diet. Try and eat as much whole food as possible.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ryan23 said:


> Nice one pal, downloaded the app! 5/6 smaller meals? Been having like 2/3 large meals, 2 oat shakes and 2 protein shakes.


Actually, 5-6 meals isn't neccessary. You might find it easier to get the calories in with frequent meals, but some people don't. Personally I find it easier to get 4,000 cals down me in 4 lots of 1,000 than 6 lots of 670.

If you are after quality mass, then stick to compound lifts with the heaviest weights you can manage in good form. Starting strength or 5x5 are good places to start - you literally cannot go wrong with these, and although some experienced trainers would argue that these are not the best for hypertrophy, for a beginner they will pack functional muscle on you faster than anything.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

PaulB said:


> Don't make the mistake that protein shakes are the main part of your diet. They're not magic and are only there to supplement your diet. Try and eat as much whole food as possible.


Still eating plenty of carbs and protein, just using them to top up my protein levels! Worked out I had approx 3,500 calories yesterday and 4,100ish today so far.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I know it can be hard work eating what you need to,and lets face it we sometimes are just not hungry.I would set yourself a target each day and try to get it however you can..I find I am hungrier towards the evening so I eat more then ,and when I feel less hungry I eat less in the afternoon.Also add a shake out of hours,early morning or midnight.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> Actually, 5-6 meals isn't neccessary. You might find it easier to get the calories in with frequent meals, but some people don't. Personally I find it easier to get 4,000 cals down me in 4 lots of 1,000 than 6 lots of 670.
> 
> If you are after quality mass, then stick to compound lifts with the heaviest weights you can manage in good form. Starting strength or 5x5 are good places to start - you literally cannot go wrong with these, and although some experienced trainers would argue that these are not the best for hypertrophy, for a beginner they will pack functional muscle on you faster than anything.


I think with work and stuff 3/4 is best for me, probably wouldn't have the time to eat more! I'm definitely getting enough calories according to myfitnesspal anyway, says I'll put on around 12lb in 5 weeks if I keep on track. 5x5 as in 5sets of 5reps? Or is that a weightlifting term? Cheers for the help!


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I know it can be hard work eating what you need to,and lets face it we sometimes are just not hungry.I would set yourself a target each day and try to get it however you can..I find I am hungrier towards the evening so I eat more then ,and when I feel less hungry I eat less in the afternoon.Also add a shake out of hours,early morning or midnight.


I've never had a problem with eating lots really, always been hungry but even more so now I'm going to the gym! Just wanted to be sure I was eating the right kinds of things and getting enough calories!  . A shake aswell as the 2 I already have? I've been having a weight gain one around 10am and whey protein after the gym, which of these will be better for my third shake?


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ryan23 said:


> I think with work and stuff 3/4 is best for me, probably wouldn't have the time to eat more! I'm definitely getting enough calories according to myfitnesspal anyway, says I'll put on around 12lb in 5 weeks if I keep on track. 5x5 as in 5sets of 5reps? Or is that a weightlifting term? Cheers for the help!


5x5 is 5 sets of 5 reps. I'm actually following it now, and I have about 20 years total training time under my belt.

There are several different versions knocking around, but the essentials are that you chose basic compounds like squat, bench, pulldowns & shoulder presses. Start with a weight that is going to be real easy for 5 sets of 5, but do the reps with texbook form.

Every workout, you add a bit more weight until you start to fail to get your last reps - and if that happens you keep the same weight & keep trying.

I use a timer app on my phone to ensure that rest periods are held constant.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> 5x5 is 5 sets of 5 reps. I'm actually following it now, and I have about 20 years total training time under my belt.
> 
> There are several different versions knocking around, but the essentials are that you chose basic compounds like squat, bench, pulldowns & shoulder presses. Start with a weight that is going to be real easy for 5 sets of 5, but do the reps with texbook form.
> 
> ...


Spot on mate! Should I do squats Monday, bench Wednesday and DL Friday? Someone suggested that to me in another thread! And what are the best exercises to go with each? Sorry for all he questions, just realising how little I actually know and what a waste the last few months has been haha.


----------



## jackdaw (Jun 18, 2014)

Google "starting strenght" or "stronglifts", both are excellent programs


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Lots of food. Don't be afraid of going to your local Chinese and having a chicken omelet amongst other things on your squat days.

Getting in a lot of calories often will help you grow. Don't worry about fat gain. You'll need to put on a lot of mass before you should even consider cutting. Like, years of bulking.

Push, Pull & Legs routine is a good place to start. Something a long the lines of:

Push w/o.

Bench Press 5x5

CGBP 10X5

OHP 10x5

Lateral Raises 20x3

Cable Tricep Extensions 20x3

Pull w/o.

Pull ups 10x5

DB rows 10x5

Face pulls 20x5

Rear felt flies 20x3

Barbell curls 10x5

Legs w/o.

Back squats 5x5

Convention Deadlifts 10x5

Hack squats 20x5

Calf raises 10x5

Weighted crunches 20x3

Simple, no fluff. Just a lot of lifting.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Lots of food. Don't be afraid of going to your local Chinese and having a chicken omelet amongst other things on your squat days.
> 
> Getting in a lot of calories often will help you grow. Don't worry about fat gain. You'll need to put on a lot of mass before you should even consider cutting. Like, years of bulking.
> 
> ...


Wow! That looks like a nice workout! Monday, Wednesday, Friday yeah? Or other days with a day inbetween. Sorry to sound thick but CHBP and OHP?? And are all of these 80% of my one rep max like I've read?


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

Science.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Ryan23 said:


> I've never had a problem with eating lots really, always been hungry but even more so now I'm going to the gym! Just wanted to be sure I was eating the right kinds of things and getting enough calories!  . A shake aswell as the 2 I already have? I've been having a weight gain one around 10am and whey protein after the gym, which of these will be better for my third shake?


Just a tip there mate - swap those shakes around. Better to have your mass gainer after your workout, as they're full of quick-ingesting carbs that your body will be screaming for after a tough workout.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Oh really? Nice one mate, thanks!!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ryan23 said:


> Spot on mate! Should I do squats Monday, bench Wednesday and DL Friday? Someone suggested that to me in another thread! And what are the best exercises to go with each? Sorry for all he questions, just realising how little I actually know and what a waste the last few months has been haha.


I'm not a fan of training each lift just once a week. Guys who are already big & train like insane demons on crack might be okay with it, but I've made the best gains of my life hitting each lift with high intensity & low volume three times a week. Deadlifts are an exception though - once a week is fine.

Best advice I can give you is to go here

http://stronglifts.com/5x5/

..and follow the routine for 6 months. As I said, you literally cannot go wrong.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> I'm not a fan of training each lift just once a week. Guys who are already big & train like insane demons on crack might be okay with it, but I've made the best gains of my life hitting each lift with high intensity & low volume three times a week. Deadlifts are an exception though - once a week is fine.
> 
> Best advice I can give you is to go here
> 
> ...


Probably only have time to do them twice a week! But that's better than nothing I guess! Thanks very much mate!


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

I said:


> Just a tip there mate - swap those shakes around. Better to have your mass gainer after your workout' date=' as they're full of quick-ingesting carbs that your body will be screaming for after a tough workout.[/quote']
> 
> This is useful advice. After a workout, your body makes better use of nutrients, especially protein & carbs.
> 
> One trick I've been using for the last couple of years is to concentrate on eating lots in the 24-36 hours after training, but to eat at maintenance or just below the rest of the time. This ensures that your surplus calories are going to good use


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Ryan23 said:


> Probably only have time to do them twice a week! But that's better than nothing I guess! Thanks very much mate!


If you can only train twice a week, then go for Squats, Bench, Pulldown & Seated Press every workout, and leave deadlifts for the time being,

The detail isn't massively important - it's the progressive overload & heavy compound lifts that are effective.

My workout is

Mon & Fri : Squats, Bench/Low Pulley row superset, Seat Press/Pulldown superset - all 5x5

Weds : Deadlifts (singles) & Arms (lowish weight, high volume)


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> If you can only train twice a week, then go for Squats, Bench, Pulldown & Seated Press every workout, and leave deadlifts for the time being,
> 
> The detail isn't massively important - it's the progressive overload & heavy compound lifts that are effective.
> 
> ...


Actually just read what the guy suggests in the article, 3 times a week is okay!! I'll give that one a go from Monday and see how it goes!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryan23 said:


> Probably only have time to do them twice a week! But that's better than nothing I guess! Thanks very much mate!


With it using 2 workouts week one will be A B A and week two B A B


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Major Eyeswater said:


> This is useful advice. After a workout, your body makes better use of nutrients, especially protein & carbs.
> 
> One trick I've been using for the last couple of years is to concentrate on eating lots in the 24-36 hours after training, but to eat at maintenance or just below the rest of the time. This ensures that your surplus calories are going to good use


This is what I've been into doing for the last couple of months too mate. Pretty straight-forward as I train in the morning, then make up a surplus over the rest of the day with plenty of carbs and protein. Then the days that I'm not training I'll just eat at maintenance, still plenty of protein but favouring fats over carbs slightly.


----------



## MFM (Jul 25, 2013)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Don't worry about fat gain.


This was me for the first(many) years of my training. Never worried about having abs or being lean, just getting big. It worked and I got to a decent size but the fat drove me mad. What I should have done was go on a small deficit and gradually lean out. But instead I put my trust in a so called nutritionist and nearly cut my calories in half.

The result was losing a lot of fat and a lot of muscle. Now I'm fairly lean but too scared to 'bulk' again as I don't want to gain the fat back.

Been p*ssing about like this for the last 3 months and can't get myself to eat enough to gain weight on the scales, although the belly fat is slowly but surely increasing. It feels like a lose-lose situation.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

MFM said:


> This was me for the first(many) years of my training. Never worried about having abs or being lean, just getting big. It worked and I got to a decent size but the fat drove me mad. What I should have done was go on a small deficit and gradually lean out. But instead I put my trust in a so called nutritionist and nearly cut my calories in half.
> 
> The result was losing a lot of fat and a lot of muscle. Now I'm fairly lean but too scared to 'bulk' again as I don't want to gain the fat back.
> 
> Been p*ssing about like this for the last 3 months and can't get myself to eat enough to gain weight on the scales, although the belly fat is slowly but surely increasing. It feels like a lose-lose situation.


Yeah I definitely don't want to gain lots off at, wanting to have some kind if abs there. Tbh I only really want to get up to 12 stone, so looking at gaining 11-12lbs. After that I will probably just look at toning up and getting a bit more muscle definition, never been bothered about getting huge!


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

Using myfitnesspal I calculated I needed 3300cal a day to get to that weight, had 3600monday and 4700 yesterday!


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ryan23 said:


> Wow! That looks like a nice workout! Monday, Wednesday, Friday yeah? Or other days with a day inbetween. Sorry to sound thick but CHBP and OHP?? And are all of these 80% of my one rep max like I've read?


Monday, Wednesday & Friday will allow for rest day.

OHP = Over Head Press

CGBP = Close Grip Bench Press

Hit the prescribed reps and sets with a weight that tests you. The objective for these is not to go to failure but to stress certain muscles, to gain mass in certain areas and to make your main lifter a stronger lift in time.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Monday, Wednesday & Friday will allow for rest day.
> 
> OHP = Over Head Press
> 
> ...


Nice one bud, thanks very much!!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryan23 said:


> Using myfitnesspal I calculated I needed 3300cal a day to get to that weight, had 3600monday and 4700 yesterday!


Consistency is the key to any diet whether it's gaining or loosing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2014)

If your nstural. You won't need as much food as some people might suggest on hear. Ok.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Monday, Wednesday & Friday will allow for rest day.
> 
> OHP = Over Head Press
> 
> ...


Sorry to sound stupid but do I do all of the exercises, push pull and legs each day? Or push Monday, pull weds, legs fri?


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ryan23 said:


> Sorry to sound stupid but do I do all of the exercises, push pull and legs each day? Or push Monday, pull weds, legs fri?


Break it up into 3 days.


----------



## Ryan23 (Aug 8, 2014)

theBEAST2002 said:


> Break it up into 3 days.


Thank god for that, think if die doing all that in 1 day haha. Cheers bud!


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Ryan23 said:


> Sorry to sound stupid but do I do all of the exercises, push pull and legs each day? Or push Monday, pull weds, legs fri?


Yea, push one day, pull another etc


----------

